# Kann man https in html Programmieren?



## Jens1011 (20. April 2008)

Versuche schon seit lengeren ein login zu programmieren, deshalb hier meine Frage:

kann man das html so Programmieren das es https unterstützt bzw. eine SSL Verslüsselung annimt?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## kalle123456 (20. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich probiere mal zu antworten. HTML ist keine Programmiersprache, sondern eine Auszeichnungssprache.
Um SSL Verschlüsselung zu nutzen muss der Webserver mit SSL Unterstützung installiert sein.

Nun kann man über Direktiven alle Anfragen umleiten

Hier am Beispiel von Apache, gehört in die Apache conf z.B.(es ist kein HTML)


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
  <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
    <Location /index.php>
      RewriteEngine on
      RewriteCond %{HTTPS} !^on$ [NC]
      RewriteRule . https://%{HTTP_HOST}%{REQUEST_URI}  [L]
    </Location>
  </IfModule>
</IfModule>
```

Gruss


----------



## Jens1011 (20. April 2008)

Leider weis ich nicht ob der Server SSL unterstützt, werde dieses mal in betracht ziehen!

Danke für deine Hilfe

Gruß
Jens


----------

